
Dropping Down: Go Functions in Assembly Language - posthoctorate
https://github-cloud.s3.amazonaws.com/assets/repositories/23096959/447163?X-Amz-Algorithm=AWS4-HMAC-SHA256&X-Amz-Credential=AKIAISTNZFOVBIJMK3TQ%2F20160909%2Fus-east-1%2Fs3%2Faws4_request&X-Amz-Date=20160909T211045Z&X-Amz-Expires=300&X-Amz-Signature=3ca4d3dc70045125c8c61de0c6ae7b15b7a36bffde01d4f74b22e4d39feaa812&X-Amz-SignedHeaders=host&actor_id=0&response-content-disposition=attachment%3Bfilename%3DGoFunctionsInAssembly.pdf&response-content-type=application%2Fpdf
======
sh87
I get this on clicking the link <Error> <Code>AccessDenied</Code>
<Message>Request has expired</Message> <X-Amz-Expires>300</X-Amz-Expires>
<Expires>2016-09-09T21:15:45Z</Expires>
<ServerTime>2016-09-09T21:54:39Z</ServerTime> <RequestId>... </RequestId>
<HostId>...</HostId> </Error>

~~~
Hahhaa
Same as above... Clicked on web link and google bring to reddit, and here is
the working link from there;
[https://github.com/golang/go/files/447163/GoFunctionsInAssem...](https://github.com/golang/go/files/447163/GoFunctionsInAssembly.pdf)

